# Debian Update Wheezy-Jessie, apache2 startet nicht mehr



## Simon (28. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
habe ein "apt-get dist-upgrade" durchgeführt.
Danach eine manuelles ispconfig Update.


```
systemctl status apache2.service
● apache2.service - LSB: Apache2 web server
  Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/apache2)
  Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Tue 2015-04-28 18:40:17 CEST; 37s ago
  Process: 6166 ExecStart=/etc/init.d/apache2 start (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)

Apr 28 18:40:17 srv1.domain.net apache2[6166]: Starting web server: apache2 failed!
Apr 28 18:40:17 srv1.domain.net apache2[6166]: The apache2 configtest failed. ... (warning).
Apr 28 18:40:17 srv1.domain.net apache2[6166]: Output of config test was:
Apr 28 18:40:17 srv1.domain.net apache2[6166]: apache2: Syntax error on line 207 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: No such file or directory
Apr 28 18:40:17 srv1.domain.net apache2[6166]: Action 'configtest' failed.
Apr 28 18:40:17 srv1.domain.net apache2[6166]: The Apache error log may have more information.
Apr 28 18:40:17 srv1.domain.net systemd[1]: apache2.service: control process exited, code=exited status=1
Apr 28 18:40:17 srv1.domain.net systemd[1]: Failed to start LSB: Apache2 web server.
Apr 28 18:40:17 srv1.domain.net systemd[1]: Unit apache2.service entered failed state.
```


----------



## Simon (28. Apr. 2015)

Apache neu installiert, nun kommt:

```
systemctl status apache2.service
● apache2.service - LSB: Apache2 web server
  Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/apache2)
  Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Tue 2015-04-28 19:21:02 CEST; 5min ago
  Process: 442 ExecStart=/etc/init.d/apache2 start (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)

Apr 28 19:21:02 srv1.domain.net apache2[442]: Starting web server: apache2 failed!
Apr 28 19:21:02 srv1.domain.net apache2[442]: The apache2 configtest failed. ... (warning).
Apr 28 19:21:02 srv1.domain.net apache2[442]: Output of config test was:
Apr 28 19:21:02 srv1.domain.net apache2[442]: AH00526: Syntax error on line 6 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-apps.vhost:
Apr 28 19:21:02 srv1.domain.net apache2[442]: Listen requires 1 or 2 arguments.
Apr 28 19:21:02 srv1.domain.net apache2[442]: Action 'configtest' failed.
Apr 28 19:21:02 srv1.domain.net apache2[442]: The Apache error log may have more information.
Apr 28 19:21:02 srv1.domain.net systemd[1]: apache2.service: control process exited, code=exited status=1
Apr 28 19:21:02 srv1.domain.net systemd[1]: Failed to start LSB: Apache2 web server.
Apr 28 19:21:02 srv1.domain.net systemd[1]: Unit apache2.service entered failed state.
```


----------



## nowayback (28. Apr. 2015)

Zitat von Simon:


> AH00526: Syntax error on line 6 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-apps.vhost:


was steht da?


----------



## Simon (29. Apr. 2015)

```
cat 000-apps.vhost
######################################################
# This virtual host contains the configuration
# for the ISPConfig apps vhost
######################################################

 Listen
# NameVirtualHost *:

<VirtualHost _default_:>
  ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost


  <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
  SetHandler None
  </FilesMatch>

  <IfModule mod_php5.c>
  DocumentRoot /var/www/apps
  AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
  <Directory /var/www/apps>
  Options FollowSymLinks
  AllowOverride None
  Require all granted
  </Directory>
  </IfModule>

  <IfModule mod_fcgid.c>
  DocumentRoot /var/www/apps
  SuexecUserGroup ispapps ispapps
  <Directory /var/www/apps>
  Options +Indexes +FollowSymLinks +MultiViews +ExecCGI
  AllowOverride AuthConfig Indexes Limit Options FileInfo
  <FilesMatch "\.php$">
  SetHandler fcgid-script
  </FilesMatch>
  FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/apps/.php-fcgi-starter .php
  Require all granted
  </Directory>
  </IfModule>

</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2015)

sieht so aus als ob die Datei manuell editiert wurde denn der apps port ist fest einprogrammiert.Ändere mal die Zeile:

Listen

in 

Listen 8081


----------



## Simon (29. Apr. 2015)

Apache lässt sich mit "Listen 8081" starten.

```
root@srv1 /etc/apache2/sites-available > service apache2 restart
root@srv1 /etc/apache2/sites-available > systemctl status apache2.service
● apache2.service - LSB: Apache2 web server
  Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/apache2)
  Active: active (running) since Wed 2015-04-29 09:49:17 CEST; 9s ago
  Process: 2095 ExecStop=/etc/init.d/apache2 stop (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
  Process: 2117 ExecStart=/etc/init.d/apache2 start (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
  CGroup: /system.slice/apache2.service
  ├─2134 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
  ├─2137 vlogger (access log)
  ├─2139 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
  ├─2140 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
  ├─2141 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
  ├─2142 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
  └─2143 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start

Apr 29 09:49:15 srv1.domain.net systemd[1]: Starting LSB: Apache2 web server...
Apr 29 09:49:16 srv1.domain.net apache2[2117]: Starting web server: apache2[Wed Apr 29 09:49:16.276112 2015] [core:error] [pid 2132] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: AH00547: Could not resolve host name _default_: -- ignoring!
Apr 29 09:49:16 srv1.domain.net apache2[2117]: AH00548: NameVirtualHost has no effect and will be removed in the next release /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.conf:62
Apr 29 09:49:17 srv1.domain.net apache2[2117]: .
Apr 29 09:49:17 srv1.domain.net systemd[1]: Started LSB: Apache2 web server.
```
Jedoch funktioniert das ispconfig WebIF nicht, und die Webseiten zeigen nur einen leeren INDEX.

```
Index of /
[IMG]http://www.domain.net/icons/blank.gif[/IMG]NameLast modifiedSizeDescription
Apache/2.4.10 (Debian) Server at www.domain.net Port 80
```


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2015)

Hast Du denn ein ispconfig update incl. reconfigure services nach dem dist upgrade gemacht?


----------



## Simon (29. Apr. 2015)

Ja.

```
root@srv1 /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install > php -q update.php


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 _____ ___________  _____  __ _  ____
|_  _/  ___| ___ \ /  __ \  / _(_)  /__  \
  | | \ `--.| |_/ / | /  \/ ___  _ __ | |_ _  __ _  _/ /
  | |  `--. \  __/  | |  / _ \| '_ \|  _| |/ _` |  |_ |
 _| |_/\__/ / |  | \__/\ (_) | | | | | | | (_| | ___\ \
 \___/\____/\_|  \____/\___/|_| |_|_| |_|\__, | \____/
  __/ |
  |___/
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


>> Update

Operating System: Debian or compatible, unknown version.

This application will update ISPConfig 3 on your server.

Shall the script create a ISPConfig backup in /var/backup/ now? (yes,no) [yes]:

Creating backup of "/usr/local/ispconfig" directory...
Creating backup of "/etc" directory...
Checking ISPConfig database .. OK
Starting incremental database update.
Reconfigure Permissions in master database? (yes,no) [no]:

Reconfigure Services? (yes,no) [yes]: yes

Configuring Postfix
Configuring Jailkit
Configuring Dovecot
Configuring Spamassassin
Configuring Amavisd
Configuring Getmail
Configuring Pureftpd
Configuring Apache
Configuring vlogger
Configuring Apps vhost
Configuring Database
Configuring Bastille Firewall
Updating ISPConfig
Reconfigure Crontab? (yes,no) [yes]:

Updating Crontab
Restarting services ...
Update finished.
```


----------



## Simon (29. Apr. 2015)

Nach einer Neuinstallation von libapache2-mod-fcgid, hat es nun geklappt.


----------

